
Subscription in the app. How much to ask for money? - hellodm
Hello! I am a developer and created my app. The app is free without ads. There are premium features. How to calculate the cost of a subscription so that everyone is happy?<p>I set $0.99&#x2F;month. However, there are people who like the application, but complain that the subscription is expensive.<p>p.s. If you are interested in what the conversation is about: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=link.dothis
======
teko_ji
At the beginning, gain an audience. Then set a price that will be profitable.

------
gustavmer
Your app = your price )

